# What Would You Buy With A $200 Enco Credit



## bosephus (May 26, 2015)

i just happen to have a $200 credit with enco  and i have been debating on what to spend it on . 
i do have a few things i need  such as some drill rod  ,  and a few things i want , like a new dial caliper and an inside micrometer .  
but its tempting to  buy something completely frivolous    ....

what would you buy ?


----------



## RJSakowski (May 26, 2015)

What not to buy?  I think if someone left me a million $million on the condition that I would spend it in 24 hours, it would not be a problem.
I guess if I had $200 to spend, I would focus more on a bigger ticket item rather than nickeling and dimeing it away.  You can always find an excuse to spend $20; the decision to spend the $200 is much harder to justify.


----------



## jasnooks (May 26, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> I guess if I had $200 to spend, I would focus more on a bigger ticket item rather than nickeling and dimeing it away.  You can always find an excuse to spend $20; the decision to spend the $200 is much harder to justify.


I agree completely.

If I had $200 to spend right now, I would get a 24" 16r combo square blade, and a pair of 12" dial calipers. I choose those 2 items because they would make my life easier, and make me more efficient at work.

My advice would be to get something that you need, rather than want. I've found that the the things I buy that I want rather than need rarely get used, if ever..


----------



## pineyfolks (May 26, 2015)

I'd buy a larger heavier item plus wait for free shipping and other coupons. Might as well get the most bang for your buck. A vise or lathe chuck or rotary table would be nice.


----------



## bosephus (May 27, 2015)

now is a good time to have the credit , with the 20% of and free shipping on orders over $149    i am having a hard time deciding what to get .
maybe i'll double my usual drill rod order and buy an inside micrometer . i have been wanting one for quite awhile now


----------



## dave2176 (May 27, 2015)

I would review the hot deals catalog to see what I could use, throw in the coupon on top of sale prices and free shipping to boot.


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 27, 2015)

near as I can tell Enco has best prices on drill rod around, so if you use it much that would be a good choice.  I am pretty fond of their import dial indicator for about $20.  I buy a new one every year or so and let the old one go to the cut off saw or wood shop.  I  buy lots of stuff from Enco, usually a few times a month.  I have bought import space blocks, gauge blocks from them, as well as granite surface plates, all have been fine.  When they have endmills and drills in the monthly catalog I replenish the frequently used ones.   I also stock up on files once a year when they have the Nicholson files in the flyer.  6061 bar stock is a screaming good deal at Enco when its in the flyer, tack on another 20% and free shipping and its very good price.

I have been and Enco customer for 31 years, they have done me well even though they don't have as much good stuff since MSC bought them.   There was a message here a few days ago about the code for 20% off and free shipping good till mid June, no minimum.

michael

michael


----------



## Uglydog (May 27, 2015)

You can purchase alot of very nice used tools and machines.
I'd buy oils, solvents, rustlick, etc stuff I can't find used and refurb as needed.
Used oil is supposedly problematic.

Daryl
MN


----------



## EmilioG (May 27, 2015)

Free shipping code, buy something heavy.


----------



## bosephus (May 29, 2015)

its amazing how far you cant stretch $200  ,  drill rod was in the hot deals section , in the sizes i need so i doubled my usual order of it .
and still had plenty left to buy another mightmag holder w indicator  ( @$20 how can you not have extras of these )  a large jug of dykem layout dye
a fowler 6 inch dial caliper  ( still chinese but i am hoping for slightly better quality then the usual chicom )  a few pieces of hss . 
and a few odds and ends , like a new shop apron and a gallon of wd40  .

after the free shipping and 20% off i only spent about $17  out of pocket after my credit


----------

